# .AVI to DVD converter



## Snaffle (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey, I am looking to convert a .avi movie onto a DVD. Does anyone know of any applications that does this? I need one that will work for a mac.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

The easiest way would be to use iLife; import into iMovie and burn in iDVD.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow I should have thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 2, 2006)

And do a search for this topic--it's been covered many times. 

Here's one (I'll put my money where my mouth is):
http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/281677-avi-mov.html?highlight=convert+avi


----------



## ora (Nov 2, 2006)

Toast does it too. Select DVD as the output, drag avi files to the window, it will recode and burn them out to DVD, but the recoding takes quiet a long time, especially on old machines.


----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2006)

Better solution: Use a Divx/XviD capable DVD player. Cheap - better result (and no wait time).


----------



## ora (Nov 2, 2006)

Fryke, out of interest, which player do you have? I found it difficult to find an affordable region 0 and divx compatible one in switzerland.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm a big fan of VisualHub for transcoding. Best $23.32 I ever spent.


----------



## lbj (Nov 3, 2006)

OK, stupid question of the day. 

Will a divx capable DVD player play an avi file burned straight to a DVD-R disc?  

I'm trying to understand this whole codec, container, format stuff and....well....let's just say it's not sinking in.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, iMovie and iDVD are on most Macs, and they're easy to use. Why anything else?


----------



## lbj (Nov 3, 2006)

Insanely slow for one.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

For a one-time-use, though, it's faster. Pop the file in, open iDVD, and burn. If you're doing a ton of conversions, you could justify the extra time for download, setup, and understanding of a different program.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 3, 2006)

iDVD was the way to go. Thanks for all the replies. I can always count on this forum.


----------

